# slingshot hunting bands that you can buy in new zealand



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

i have been struggling to find any rubber to make slingshot bands out of in new zealand

any help would be appreciated


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Sanctband Grey is probably the best value for money. It's similar to Theraband Silver. This guy on Trade Me is a good supplier:

http://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/exercise-equipment-weights/yoga-pilates-equipment/auction-803421152.htm

Doubled 25-20mm bands are probably a good start for 9mm lead.


----------



## DiddleyDee (Dec 3, 2014)

A bit late I know but I just bought 5.5m of gold from here http://www.dme.co.nz/productDetails.aspx?ProductID=252


----------

